# ارقام تليفونات بنااااات كتييييييير(للشباب فقط)



## nancy wadei (8 مايو 2009)

*بقولك اية ادخل هنا ومش هتندم

خش بس على الرابط دة وقولى اية رايك في الارقام
واتحدى ان واحد فيهم
غير موجود بالخدمة 
او
مغلق

http://www.geocities.com/kkkkk595/T14.htm

*​:smil16::smil16:


----------



## Rosetta (8 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههه

حلو المقلب يا نانسي...​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا جامدة يا نانسي​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 مايو 2009)

_لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله_
_يارب صبرنا_​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مقلب تحفه عن جد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2009)

قدييييييييييمه اوووووووى 

بس حلوه 

ميررررررسى يا نانسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا يانانسي علي المقلب



















انا مدوستش عشان معرفش اروح الجامعة دي​


----------



## مايكل النمس (8 مايو 2009)

هاااااااااااااااى نانسى   شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 مايو 2009)

هههههههههه

حلووووووووة يانوسا 

ميرسى ياقمر ​


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2009)

*لا بقى دى غلاسه
انا بدوس ومش بيعمل حاجه

انا احتج 
*


----------



## مريم12 (9 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميررررررررررررررسى على المقلب يا نونوس*​


----------



## zama (9 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوة جداً
أشكرك


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

حلوة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2009)

*انا اللي جاي اجري وقلت فرصه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي علي الملقب 
مردودلك عن قريب ​*


----------



## maria123 (24 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
كتير حلوة


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو كتير

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *حلو المقلب يا نانسي...*​


 
_*بالشفة روز*_
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> كتير حلوة


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك ياقمر*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو كتير
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> *انا اللي جاي اجري وقلت فرصه​*
> _*هههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*ميرسي علي الملقب *_
> 
> _*مردودلك عن قريب *_​


معلش تعيش وتاخد غيرها​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> حلوة


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *لا جامدة يا نانسي*​


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله_
> 
> _يارب صبرنا_​


 
_*اه والنبى يا خوية*_
_*م*__*يرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> _*مقلب تحفه عن جد*_
> 
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> قدييييييييييمه اوووووووى ​
> 
> بس حلوه ​
> ميررررررسى يا نانسى ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
_*الجديد مرورك يا باشا*_
_*ميرسى جدا *_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا يانانسي علي المقلب​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مش فاهمه اصلا
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

مايكل النمس قال:


> هاااااااااااااااى نانسى شكرررررررررررررررا


*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههه​
> 
> حلووووووووة يانوسا ​
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر ​


*ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

twety قال:


> *لا بقى دى غلاسه*
> *انا بدوس ومش بيعمل حاجه*
> 
> *انا احتج *


 
روحى اشتكى
هههههههههههه
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## nancy wadei (22 يونيو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ميررررررررررررررسى على المقلب يا نونوس*​


 
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه ماشى على المقلب ههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك


----------



## نفرتاري (8 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مقلب زى العسل يا عسل
مرسى يا قمر ربنا يباركك
ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## Boutros Popos (8 يوليو 2009)

_على فكرة يا نانسى اللينك بايظ
ههههههههههههههه
بس مقلب يجنن_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
جاااااااامدة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## yousteka (8 يوليو 2009)

جامدة يا نانسي 


ربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## tonylovejesus (9 يوليو 2009)

جميلة جدا  شكرا


----------

